# can charcoal be used as primary fuel in a lang offset?



## jerseydrew (Aug 18, 2013)

i've been wanting a lang but what is stopping me is the fact that i am unsure of being able to get a steady supply of fuel wood. so if i can run charcoal in it and add in chunks it would make me more willing to buy this thing. i obviously try to always run straight wood but if needed i would like the option to run charcoal.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 18, 2013)

Of course you could.. It'll just cost you more $ per cook than burning down your own splits.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Aug 19, 2013)

What size Lang are you looking to get? I have never used one but I would things charcoal in a Lang 36 would not break the bank. It would be cost prohibitive in a Lang 60 or above.


----------



## jerseydrew (Aug 19, 2013)

va_connoisseur said:


> What size Lang are you looking to get? I have never used one but I would things charcoal in a Lang 36 would not break the bank. It would be cost prohibitive in a Lang 60 or above.



Trying to decide between the 48 or 60.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Aug 20, 2013)

Lang has a good video on how to select a smoker, if you haven't watched it, check it out. A comment he made that helped me was (paraphrasing): get a size that will accommodate 90% of your cooking on the main rack. I did that and ended up with a 120 gallon reverse flow smoker, a little larger than a Lang 48 but smaller than a 60.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 20, 2013)

Why would you want to use (yuk) Charcoal , in the first place
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## jerseydrew (Aug 20, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Why would you want to use (yuk) Charcoal , in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i live in the burbs and it can be difficult to find good wood. and if i do it may be green. so in the event of not finding wood that is good or i run out of ready to use wood i would like the option to still use my smoker.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 20, 2013)

Keep an eye on Craigslist for people selling or giving away wood.  Even if it's green, get it and then next year you can use it after it's seasoned.


----------



## jerseydrew (Aug 20, 2013)

well i have a cord now of mixed variety red oak, oak, ash and other native northeast woods. it is what i use for my fireplace. not sure how food would come out with such a mix. and yes i agree about craigslist but with sandy ripping through here last year there is TONS of free wood if you want to season it. i just don't know which wood would be best and i don't know how to identify the trees.


----------

